# My new grill!  lol



## Jeekinz (Mar 31, 2008)

Picked up this little Cutie Sunday from Lowes. A whopping $25 bucks! 

I think it could fit inside my other grills. lol

I broke it in with some extra thick pork chops with an Applejack glaze. Cooked over lump charchoal and a wee bit of Hickory.  YUM!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 31, 2008)

That looks like a nice portable grill.  You didn't use to see them with a lid that attached and a raised shelf.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought it so I don't have to heat up the big smoker to cook 2 pork chops. It's pretty nice, the chops just about fit on it. lol  They had another one a tad smaller and a few different propane models.  It should get quite a bit of use.

Cooks darn good, too.


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice looking small grill, I use one like that when I am cooking burgers.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the fact that it has a latching lid...helps keep nosey people out while you're trying to cook.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 31, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> I like the fact that it has a latching lid...helps keep nosey people out while you're trying to cook.


 
lol   A couple drops of water into some hot oil works too.


----------



## sattie (Mar 31, 2008)

That is a good idea Jinks... I have a small Weber, but even then it is too big at times to grill one steak.  (Usually one steak can feed the both of us.)  But I have adjusted to using only half the grill, so it works out.  But I do like the compact nature of your little cutie!  May have to check into one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm going shopping at Lowe's today!  I USED to have a little one that opened up and you could grill on both sides or just one - son borrowed it - we all know the rest of THAT story!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool, Jeeks.  Can you use it indoors?  (Looks like two little holes for maybe a plug-in?)  Reminds me a bit of the old hibachis - 'cept with a lid.  How do you light it up?  Had a little portabe grille I took everywhere - beach, park, camping etc.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 31, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Very cool, Jeeks. Can you use it indoors? (Looks like two little holes for maybe a plug-in?) Reminds me a bit of the old hibachis - 'cept with a lid. How do you light it up? Had a little portabe grille I took everywhere - beach, park, camping etc. Have fun with it.


 
No, it's outdoor only.  It's basically a small outdoor charcoal grill.

I had one of those $100 Char-broil gas grills that I should never have parted with.  The large grills and smokers are nice, but not for everyday use.  i.e. _Hurry Up After Work Meals_.  I love the larger ones for cooking on weekends or if I have guests.  This is a good size to cook for 2 on.  It heats up in no time and saves on fuel (charcoal).

I use lump charchoal that gets lit in a chimney first.  The small box on the bottom is an ash trap.

I want to try to smoke something on it this weekend.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 2, 2008)

I cant wait to get a new grilll this summer the one i have is a POS..... One of the main reasons I bought a house was to have a grill (had lived in apartments for years)... I got a cheapo last year because I was super broke... this year I am only semi-broke so maybe I will upgade I will have to chain it down in my hood though things have a tendency to walk right out of your yard.... yesterday was 70 degrees and my neigbors have started talk of organizing a block party... YAY summer.


----------



## grillicious (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, congratz to you.

I guess you need a lot of grill recipe now, 

feel free to check this grill recipes blog.

just wanna help.


grillicious.blogspot.com


----------



## Caslon (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't have 20 posts yet, so I can't directly link to a site.

Anyone remember Son of Hibachi? They are still going strong.

My reason for posting?   Son of Hibachi still sells a 1 D battery operated
rotisserie.  For about $24, it comes with the spit rod, and 2 clamp on
rottisserie holders.  I still have mine after 25 years!

The only downside is this:  When rottiserrie cooking chicken, you really need a
portable B-B-Q that has propane. Why?  Because portable B-B-Q's without gas need
charcoal adding to cook it for the required amount of time.

Cornish game hens on that battery operated rottiserie are so so delicious!

It's a hassle to add charcoal, but can be done.

Anyways, a great little battery operated rottiserie for portables!  Look it up.

EDIT: so now finally...I  can add a link to my posts.

Rotisserie for Son of Hibachi


See how you can clamp on the battery rottiserie holder onto portable units?
Such a cool little device.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 24, 2008)

I've used the little thing a couple times now and totally love it! I like how the charchoal is only inches away from the food, you get a great sear/char. We made some kabobs the other night grilled tableside. -LOL

EDIT:  This thing gets pretty hot so I put the coals off to one side in case I need to slow down the cooking on something.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Some lamb chops, red pepper and zucchini.


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 25, 2008)

Its the same grill I had in college!!!!  I loved it, especially for the price


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

I just can't get enough of this little grill.

Here's some marinated chops and sauteed onions and peppers with a splash of sherry.  I threw in a few Hickory chunks to get some smoke action.  The little skillet is 8".  I heated the skillet up over the coals, then added the peppers, onion and garlic in that order.  When it was half way done, I moved it off to the side where the residual heat from the pan kept it cooking.  Then started the chops.  Just before the chops were done, I moved the pan to the upper rack to heat up a little more.






My only complaint so far is the materials used in the grills construction.  I'd like to find a better quality small charchoal grill.  Espescially one with better cooking grates.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 18, 2008)

Geez, Jeekinz, I thought I was the only one to hear of Applejack. Love it. Can't find Laird's down here. But I never marinated with it. Recipe?​


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

No recipe, I usually wing-it.  For a glaze I use Applejack, some brown sugar and some apple cider vinegar.  I keep basting the chops as they cook.

Here's some ribs.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are some good looking pork chops.
I've been craving some for a while now. Nice chops are hard to come by around here. I gotta go see a butcher soon.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Those are some good looking pork chops.
> I've been craving some for a while now. Nice chops are hard to come by around here. I gotta go see a butcher soon.


 
Surprisingly, my local supermarket is King when it comes to pork chops. I get the extra thick ones fir $1.89 or something per pound.  Two thick chops costs $3 bucks and change for dinner.  The ones in the pic are regular size thickness, but a tad more expensive per pound than the thick ones.   I like bone-in with some dark meat sections.  Eats almost like a ribeye when cooked right.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> My only complaint so far is the materials used in the grills construction. I'd like to find a better quality small charchoal grill. Espescially one with better cooking grates.


 
Patio Pro - A Compact Grill / Smoker


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the perfect thread for me. I just moved into my first house Monday and picked up a grill over lunch today!





Will definitely be trying out a few of the recipies on here that have been intruiging me!

edit:  sorry for the huge image...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Patio Pro - A Compact Grill / Smoker


 
I have their smoker.  I'm more looking for a table top hibachi style grill.  Not one on a stand.



Hawkeye16 said:


> This is the perfect thread for me. I just moved into my first house Monday and picked up a grill over lunch today!
> Will definitely be trying out a few of the recipies on here that have been intruiging me!
> 
> edit: sorry for the huge image...


 

Good luck with the new grill!  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## QSis (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> My only complaint so far is the materials used in the grills construction. I'd like to find a better quality small charchoal grill. Espescially one with better cooking grates.


 
How about this one, Jeeks? Weber*Weber Char Q*-*GrillStuff

Doesn't have the little warmer rack, but it's sturdy, with cast iron grates.

A lot pricier than your little grill, but this IS a Weber, after all.  Brand new model this year.

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

QSis said:


> How about this one, Jeeks? Weber*Weber Char Q*-*GrillStuff
> 
> Doesn't have the little warmer rack, but it's sturdy, with cast iron grates.
> 
> ...


 
Whoa!   Could I pass that off as a $20 job to my DW?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a large gas grill out on the deck but I recently picked up a Lodge cast iron hibachi for grilling for just the wife and I or for a small party.  I'm having such a ball with this little grill that I decided to build a custom table for it which I just completed this week.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 14, 2008)

That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Patio Pro



I was actually looking at that grill the other day.  It's very well constructed and I can easily use it without the legs/cart by placing the barrel directly on my brick table and re-configuring the bricks for support as the bricks are not mortared.

The Weber Char Q is nicely built as well but a bit pricey and the side handles stick out too wide for my taste.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2008)

Update:

I just received my new CG Patio Pro grill.  My wife thought it was the cutest thing.  I'm ready to make some minor mods on it this weekend so I can use it as a table top unit.  I already love the feel of this grill.   Yes, I'm ready!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 30, 2008)

My grill for about 3 years was a tiny gas thing that used those 2 pound disposable bottles.
Learned to grill in shifts!
I now have a nice Coleman gas grill. 

And a 16 inch diameter or so Weber kettle charcoal grill. This thread has inspired me!
I think I will pick up some charcoal, dig up my wood chunks and have some fun. I
have a pork loin defrosting, hmmmmm......


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 30, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Update:
> 
> I just received my new CG Patio Pro grill. My wife thought it was the cutest thing. I'm ready to make some minor mods on it this weekend so I can use it as a table top unit. I already love the feel of this grill. Yes, I'm ready!


 
Hmmm.....most people start off with something small then work their way up to something bigger....I'm bass ackwards. 

My Newest Grill!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> My Newest Grill!!!!!!



Wow....that is so cool!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 30, 2008)

I picked it up in Walmart.  LOL


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok so just how many grills do you have Mr.JeekinzBTW VERY nice grill


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 30, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Ok so just how many grills do you have Mr.JeekinzBTW VERY nice grill


 
......(carry the one).....5 grills. lol Or _outdoor cooking aparatus_.....so far.

The 2 in this thread and these:











I use the one in the first post the most.  LOL


----------

